# Changer son iPhone 7 Plus pour un iPhone 8?



## mat64 (28 Décembre 2017)

Bonjour à tous. 
Voilà, je possède un iPhone 7 Plus 128 GB depuis février 2017 (j’avais un iPhone 7 à sa sortie mais étant passé chez Orange Pro j’ai pu avoir le 7 plus à un prix très avantageux). 
Chaque année depuis au moins 4 ou 5 ans, je revends mon iPhone pour m’acheter le dernier modèle. 
Cette année il n’est pas possible d’acheter l’iPhone X qui est trop cher pour moi. Mais l’iPhone 8 m’intéresse ( et non le 8 plus)! Je veux revenir à une version d’iPhone moins imposante. 
Le mode portrait sur le 7 plus est super mais je m’en sers même pas une fois par mois... 

Mais cela me fait tout de même 200€ à dépenser de ma poche. Plusieurs personnes sont prêtes à m’acheter mon 7 plus 600€, et le 8 est à 800€. 

Pensez vous que je fais une erreur si je revends le 7 plus et que je prends un iPhone 8 (classique, pas version plus)? Ou devrais je attendre septembre la prochaine sortie?


----------



## ibabar (28 Décembre 2017)

Il y a 3 questions dans ton interrogation:

1. Est-il raisonnable de changer un iPhone à "mi-parcours" car sachant que tu changera en septembre 2018, tu n'auras pas un usage de 12 mois?
C'est une question d'usage et d'envie. L'usage du 8 se limitera dans ton cas à un form-factor plus raisonnable. Reste l'envie mais pour la peine le 8 est très très proche du 7, si ce n'est un poids alourdi, un dos en verre plus fragile et un processeur dédié à une fonction (la réalité augmentée) pas encore exploitée dans les apps courantes. L'envie au niveau design est entièrement dévolu au X, quant aux couleurs, on a un noir qui tire sur l'anthracite, un blanc qui tire sur le gris clair sale, et un or qui est saumon...
Pour la partie temporelle, perso je pense que le changement à mi-parcours se justifie jusque janvier au max, donc tu es dans la bonne fenêtre de tir. Après effectivement mieux vaut patienter 4 mois puisqu'en juin on est déjà abreuvé de beaucoup de rumeurs qui dessinent le futur iPhone et rendent déjà l'actuel un peu ringard. Et Apple ne brade pas ses produits à mi-cycle, donc pas d'intérêt niveau budget d'acheter un iPhone en avril ou mai (à moins d'en avoir réellement besoin).

2. Qu'est-ce que le 8 t'apportera par rapport à ton 7 Plus?
Puisque déjà tu parles de perte concernant le double capteur photo. Pour reformuler: la taille du 7 Plus t'est-elle insupportable? Puisque je pense que ce n'est pas la charge sans fil qui te pousse irrémédiablement vers le 8...!
J'ai personnellement aussi fait une aversion à la taille de mon 7 Plus (j'avais un 6 Plus, prévoyait un 7 mais le double capteur photo m'a fait replonger pour une phablette...). En septembre 2017 j'ai essayé de le revendre mais sans succès. J'ai dans l'intervalle opté pour un SE que j'ai finalement revendu: j'ai pu retrouver avec plaisir mon 7 Plus, son vaste écran, sa puissance et le reste (taptic engine, étanchéité, touchID 2...).
J'ai même hésité à un moment à échanger mon 7 Plus contre un 7, ayant vu quelques annonces leboncoincoin en ce sens. Et puis grosse hésitation au final quant à l'autonomie qui me satisfait sur mon 7 Plus mais je ne supporterais pas de d'être en rade avant d'aller au lit!

3. La perte financière est de 200€, quelle sera-t-elle dans les 2 cas en septembre 2018?
Pour reformuler: quel prix se vendra ton 7 Plus en septembre 2018? quel prix se vendra ton 8 en septembre 2018? Aujourd'hui il faut rallonger 200€, si tu rallonges à nouveau 200€ en 2018: ton 7 Plus pourra-t-il se revendre 400€ (au lieu de 600 aujourd'hui)? ton 8 se revendra-t-il 200€ de moins que le 9?
Le corollaire est plutôt cette interrogation: y aura-t-il un 9 à tarif "habituel" ou seulement des XI à tarif prohibitifs? ou le X prendra-t-il la place du moyen de gamme à un tarif revu à 850/900€?

Pour répondre à ma problématique, en espérant que ça puisse servir à la tienne:
Je pense que la revente la moins perdante se fait tous les 2 ans et non tous les ans. A cela s'ajoute peut-être le plaisir de changer d'iPhone à la sortie (fin septembre) et non à mi-cycle (sauf besoin).
En me séparant de mon 7 Plus en septembre 2018, j'aurai plus de visibilité sur les produits présentés _(y aura-t-il des 9/9 Plus successeurs à la gamme classique? qu'en sera-t-il d'un SE 2 qui pourrait être un 4.3 ou 4.5" avec moins de bordures, donc encore plus compact qu'un 8? y aura-t-il un XI Plus? à quel prix sera repositionné le X? quelles innovations aura le XI? on parle aussi d'une gamme 5.8" et 6.5" avec un 6.1" LED borderless?), _et rien ne m'empêchera de me rabattre sur un 8 à ce moment là (qui sera 110 ou 120€ moins cher).


----------



## mat64 (28 Décembre 2017)

Merci beaucoup pour cette réponse très complète!! 

1. En effet il est certain que je n’aurais pas un usage de 12 mois si je m’achète un nouvel iPhone maintenant, étant donné que je change tout les ans ( en principe) 

2. Je sais bien que le 8 n’apporte pas grand chose par rapport au 7 plus. La recharge sans fil ne m’intéresse pas vraiment, ni la réalité augmentée. C’est juste que je me dis qu’en achetant un nouveau téléphone maintenant, je le revendrais plus facilement en septembre 2018 étant donné qu’il sera encore pendant plusieurs mois sous garantie Apple..? Je me trompe peut être.. 
Concernant la taille de mon téléphone je l’apprécie beaucoup plus sans coque!! J’ai depuis le début une coque spigen antichoc qui remonte un peu sur les bords et qui est assez épaisse. Mais je n’ai pas trouvé de coque qui préserve au maximum la finesse de l’iPhone 7 plus

3. Concernant la perte financière je pense qu’on ne peut pas trop se prononcer maintenant.. 
J’avais dans l’optique de re vendre mon 7 Plus actuel avant février, car la garantie Apple se termine le 18 février 2018. Et je pensais pouvoir le vendre plus facilement s’il était encore sous garantie.


----------



## ibabar (28 Décembre 2017)

mat64 a dit:


> C’est juste que je me dis qu’en achetant un nouveau téléphone maintenant, je le revendrais plus facilement en septembre 2018 étant donné qu’il sera encore pendant plusieurs mois sous garantie Apple..? Je me trompe peut être..


Je pense... 
Soit tu vends un produit très récent, et il faut qu'il soit nickel (état), sous garantie (la plus longue possible) ET avec un prix intéressant pour l'acheteur (par rapport à du neuf).
Soit tu vends un produit réellement d'occase, et là c'est le prix seul qui joue, avec le moins mauvais état, et bien entendu sous couvert que le produit reste encore "attractif", ce qui est le cas 2 ans après pour un iPhone (par exemple un iPhone 6s aujourd'hui garde de l'intérêt pour beaucoup d'acheteurs, surtout venant d'un 4s/5/5s, typiquement un jeune).



mat64 a dit:


> J’avais dans l’optique de re vendre mon 7 Plus actuel avant février, car la garantie Apple se termine le 18 février 2018. Et je pensais pouvoir le vendre plus facilement s’il était encore sous garantie


Je ne sais comment ta garantie peut se terminer en février 2018!?? L'iPhone 7 est sorti fin septembre 2016, donc il est à minima garanti jusqu'en septembre 2018 (2 ans, c'est la loi en France).
Si j'en déduis que tu l'as acheté en février 2017, il sera garanti jusqu'en février 2019, donc même en le revendant cet automne (septembre 2018), il aura encore presque 6 mois de garantie 

Si globalement on considère un prix d'achat à 1000€ et une décote de 300€/ an, ça me semble plus facile de vendre un iPhone 2 ans après à 400€ qu'1 an après à 700€, le même étant toujours au catalogue, avec un prix repositionné, et les offres seront plus fréquentes (de nombreux geeks ou gens fortunés voulant sans doute se débarrasser chaque année de leur iPhone pour s'offrir le nouveau, alors que 2 ans après, certains vont le garder une 3ème année, d'autres le refiler à un proche...etc).


----------



## mat64 (28 Décembre 2017)

Concernant la garantie je parle de la garantie Apple qui est de 1 an et vu que j’ai activé mon iPhone le 18 février 2017, elle se termine le 18 février 2018. 
J’ai acheté mon 7 Plus dans une boutique Orange dans le cadre d’un renouvellement mobile. Donc je ne sais pas si je dispose d’une garantie de 2 ans...


----------



## mat64 (28 Décembre 2017)

Ça n’est pas indiqué sur la facture


----------



## ibabar (28 Décembre 2017)

mat64 a dit:


> J’ai acheté mon 7 Plus dans une boutique Orange dans le cadre d’un renouvellement mobile


Tous les produits vendus en France sont garantis 2 ans, c'est la loi.
La première année est assurée par le fabricant (tu peux donc te rendre directement dans un Apple Store) et la seconde année par le revendeur (il faudra donc te tourner vers Orange en cas de problème).


----------



## mat64 (28 Décembre 2017)

D’accord merci pour l’info! 
Bon du coup je pense que je vais garder mon iPhone 7 Plus, c’est plus raisonnable 
Avez-vous une une bonne coque fine à me conseiller? Histoire d’avoir un iPhone plus fin entre les mains. Car pour le moment j’ai la Spigen Air cushion


----------



## ibabar (28 Décembre 2017)

J'ai toujours utilisé mes iPhone sans coque. C'est moche. Et j'utilise des produits Apple aussi pour leur design


----------

